# Code for Unable to ejaculate?



## marty (Nov 8, 2007)

Would anyone have a code for unable to ejaculate? thanks:


----------



## mstenochs (Nov 13, 2007)

have you checked code 608.89?


----------



## safnlp (Nov 20, 2007)

Use 607.84


----------

